# English Tumbler with Ruptured Air Sac



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hello all, we have an english tumbler with a ruptured air sac. I believe she may have been injured, because she stayed outside one night and didn't come home for several days. I am thinking that something may have scared her, causing her to fly into a building or something like that. 

My question is, should I remove this air?? I've been all over the web, and some people say yes, some say no. Has anyone ever encountered this before, and how did you fix it?? She's one of the favorites here, and I'd hate to lose her. Thanks in advance, Dave. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

I have yet to get a pigeon with a ruptured air sac but had several smaller birds this year with this condition. I did not have much success using a sterilized needle to puncture the skin to release the air as the opening was so small it closed up almost immediately. What seemed to work better was to use a sterilized razor blade or Exacto knife blade to make a somewhat larger hole or slit.

Hopefully others will be along with more advice soon. I think the concern is that so much air gets under the skin that a large rupture of the skin may occur.

Terry Whatley


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Terri, 

thanks. Ya know, I tried to use a needle to help her out about half hour before you posted, and you're right, it didn't work well. However, I got enough out to let her walk around and such. Will try using an exacto knife if it swells badly again, but am unsure how to close the wound after getting air out. Any help with that one?? If there was a nearby hospital, I'd admit her and let them deal with it, as this has been the worst week ever, as explained in my e-mail. Thanks, Dave. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

I found some old posts in the archives of a wildlife rehab list saying to heat the needle red hot to not only sterilize it but to cauterize the opening you make. You definitely don't want to make a large opening as that will increase the chance of infection for the bird. I was making little slits and also tried little X's about 1/8 of an inch in size and cleaned the area both before and after with a Betadyne solution.

In reading these posts and some other info I found, it appears the greatest danger is when the puffiness impairs the birds ability to eat/drink or if it puts too much pressure on internal organs.

Good luck with your bird!

Terry Whatley


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi Dave,

I included below some info from Avian Medicine. But home treatment is as Terry writes. I've had several doves and pigeons with ruptured air sacs, none dying. I treat such birds with antibiotics as the resultant infection from such an injury can be very severe and life threatening.

When the swelling has been smallish (nickel to quarter diameter), I've left it alone but started the bird on Baytril or TMS for l0 days. The ruptures I've treated are always cat-attack and so I expect a terrible infection without meds.

When the swelling is larger, I've done as Terry says--I use a sterile syringe needle (You can can sterilize a regular pin or needle by flaming it--then put it in betadine.) I swab the sac area with dilute betadine (color of weak tea--about a tsp of betadine in 2 cups of water) and just make a puncture. The air may quickly build again so you can repeat. The puncture that you make closes quickly. The air sac will probably keep filling with air until the original wound finally seals.

It's not likely that you'll find the wound, but if you do, be sure to clean it with the betadine/water mixture.

When ruptures are massive, a vet will make an incision and leave a tube in the incision for air to be continually drained.
The birds that I've had that done with heal well. (They also manage to pull out their tube after a few days, even though it has some stitching to attach to the skin.)

You mentioned that you deflated her enough so that she could walk. It sounds like a huge inflation if that's the case. 

I'd keep her very quiet and unstimulated, with soft surroundings to prevent further injury, no perches. Start her on antibiotics now, and deflate the crop as needed. That might be every day til the swelling is beginning to decrease on its own. 

If, however,she gets agitated because you've put her in the above situation, you'll need to put her where she's the calmest, maybe with her best friend or a gentle hen. 

The air sac rupture may be multiple. There are sacs under the wings too. Those get missed alot. 

Here's part of what Ritchie-Harrison says about ruptured air sac:
"Rupture of an air sac often results in a balloon-like deformity of the skin. While the clinical appearance is quite alarming to owners, the problem is rarely a true emergency. The rupture is usually acute, but gradual onset is also seen.
Most birds are reported to be otherwise normal and the cause of the rupture is not identified.
The swelling will involve the head and neck region...A small needle and syringe can be used to aspirate some air and confirm diagnosis.
A medical workup should be considered if the bird is showing clinical signs of illness, particularly those assoc with respiratory disease. 
Initial treatment...involves making a percutaneous fistula to allow for continued drainage of air. This relieves pressure on the site of rupture to allow for healing...
A cautery is used to make a one to two centimeter opening in an avascular area of skin over the swelling, causing rapid deflation. Occasionally the swelling may recur when the fistula closes, and the technique must be repeated, making a larger fistula. Surgical repair may be necessary in some birds if initial treatment fails."

I know she's in good hands with you. If I missed something, let me know.

Best,
Marian


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Forgot--I'd also give her small amounts of food so she doesn't stuff herself or fill her crop and put more pressure on the sacs. If she'll eat soft food for a few days instead of hard grains, that would help. 
The tiny incisions or punctures that you make will seal themselves. Just keep clean before and after with the Betadine solution.
Also keep her flooring clean so she doesn't have any opportunity to get droppings or other contaminants anywhere near the puncture. 

If you're using Baytril, a dose of l5 mg per kg of bird twice a day for l0 days has been effective for my birds.
If using TMS, (Pediatric Bactrim syrup) 60 mg per kg twice a day for l0 days.


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

One more bit (then I'll go away for the night!) --you can also aspirate the air rather than just puncture and deflate. If the sac deflates when you puncture it, no need. But if otherwise, you can withdraw some of the air contents with a syringe. The equipment you use if you need to do this should be new, sterile-sealed.

I bet she's so happy to be home.

Marian


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Just checking ... how is the bird doing?

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Dave:

So glad your little friend made it home!

This is completely outside my experience...

But I knew you were in good hands here!

Please let us know how she's doing.

--Ray


----------

